#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [影視] 阿凡達 AVATAR

## 雷恩

> *劇情簡介*
> 本片耗資超過3億美元(百億台幣)，《鐵達尼號》詹姆斯柯麥隆費時14年構思的最新作品，3， 
> 
> 在未來世界，人類為取得另一星球的資源，開啟了阿凡達計畫，以人類與納美人的DNA混血，培養出身高近3米高的阿凡達，並能以人類意志思維控制，以利在潘朵拉星球生存活動並採尋一公斤值2千萬美金的礦產輸送回地球。受傷後以輪椅代步的前海軍隊員傑克（山姆沃辛頓飾），自願接受實驗並以他的阿凡達來到美麗如詩的潘朵拉星球。 然而，傑克在與納美人接觸且結識了奈蒂莉後，卻面臨一場意想不到的浩劫，同時也開展了這位為現實所逼的英雄一段探索與救贖的旅程。 
> 
> 片名《阿凡達》以音譯而言，AVATAR 唸 “阿凡達”，原意是“化身”，如果在電玩的世界裡，他就是虛擬世界裡的玩家代表，或是操作者分身的角色；而在這部電影裡，則是未來世界裡，引領人類進入潘朵拉星球的新人種，隨著阿凡達的腳步，我們進入了一個超越想像的新世界，前所未見的珍禽異獸和景象都在這裡一一立體呈現，整個觀影的體驗，就是一場憾動心弦的探險旅程!


官網http://www.avatarmovie.com

之前在電視上不小心瞄到廣告，
就感到一整個驚豔 @ @
一定要來推薦一下。

背景在外星球，
有外星人，
而外星球上的奇特生物相信會是相當吸引人的部份。
導演又是詹姆斯柯麥隆，更添加口碑。


納美人。有尾巴喔～


震撼到我的就是那大型飛獸了～

期待這部片～

----------


## 神之貓

我看了預告片，還蠻好看的
期待他在台灣上映 裡ˇ面友幾個明星都有拍過好看電影的
這樣的卡司 因該會搭配出很好的電影出來

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

之前看2012播過的預告~非常震撼~感覺上是個必看的電影

佐龍蠻喜歡.....
不過之中所培養出來的人類與阿凡達混培的生物~在科學上真是有個很奇妙的吸引感~原本坐輪椅的士兵~好像因為與他的DNA跟阿凡達混培出生物~之後好像精神轉移之類的吧~感覺就是很神奇

(哎呀~好像都講光光了)

----------


## T-Bone

T-BONE來支援一下最新釋出的幕後製作
擔心破壞電影驚喜的,請不要點進來看喔Q3Q

幕後製作長達10分鐘,檔案大請耐心等候
(點進網頁看到亂碼是正常的,因為那不是亂碼,而是俄羅斯文.請安心服用)
http://kino-govno.com/comments/24411

主人翁逃跑片段
http://kino-govno.com/comments/24372

地球殖民勢力與當地原住民的資源戰爭,
想必常玩遊戲看電影的各位都不會太陌生才對

所謂的娛樂片就不要太在意劇情了啦=v= 精彩就好
T-BONE電影票都訂好了XDDDDD

AYATAR的戰場感覺有點想HALO(X BOX最後一戰)這套遊戲呢
尤其是那些機器人還有載具跑來跑去,應該多少有互相參考吧^Y^

納美 跟 納美克星人有沒有關係阿XDDDD

----------


## 笨鱷

納美人...好華麗XD

重點是有3D效果, 

預告片後半部分的森林大戰十分精彩XD

感覺就是棒XD

----------


## 柯魯

好像人獸混種喔
大眼睛+長尾巴
靈感可能來自貓科動物？
好像離真正獸人的夢想不遠了呦

看到預告就被震憾到了

----------


## 狼佐

一看就知道是會吸引獸迷的一部片XD
在看預告片的時候一直有種進入線上遊戲的感覺(?
很喜歡與自然共存類似獸人的納美人ˇ
人類跟納美人的戰爭讓我想到風中奇緣
遠端控制阿凡達也是很新穎的題材
期待啊期待

我倒是覺得納美人比較像魚?

----------


## 藍翼

其實很多部分都只能是老梗吧...
到了另一個世界這種要素好像不能卻少似的...
孤男寡女還能怎樣?
這是主角威能阿!!!(被巴

不知道上映的當天會不會有很多人...
我想說18號就去看的說~~
整個世界觀看預告很像很有趣的樣子~~

----------


## 洛肯

小獸非常喜歡詹姆斯的"TITANIC"~

自從聽到他老人家又要出電影了真的很高興耶~(笑

視覺感受真的很強烈
因為是他老人家的電影
一定不會讓人失望的~


題外話
鐵達尼號的五小時完整版呢?(期待

----------


## J.C.

昨天去看了 
我的媽呀~~~ 我只能說真的太讚啦~~~!!!!!
原本以為應該是老梗劇情 只想看裡面的奇幻生物就好 
但沒想到竟然可以把老梗劇情拍的這麼令人感動.激動.奮慨.難過 看了真的會覺得人類超機車的啊~~
當然奇幻生物真是帥到不行 還有整個世界觀設計超棒
建議最好看3d版 我沒有看3d覺得有點可惜啊 好想再看一次說
總之非常推薦獸迷們觀賞喔~

----------


## 藍翼

真是部發人省思的影片阿~~
人類為了自己的私利
卻不顧另一個族群，另一個世界的存亡


以下劇情可能有捏

    潘朵拉星球是個未開發的行星
一片綠油油的
而在那個世界裡
地球卻失去了綠地
但似乎還有很多人類沒有意識到環保的概念
滿腦子只有錢錢錢
而在納美人居住的地方
卻有著能賣到高價的礦物
所以裡面的人為了錢
不顧當地的生物
對納美人發動戰爭
在原本應該一面倒的戰爭中
那些入侵的人類所面臨的
不再是小小的納美人
而是整座星球上的一切生物

也許現實世界的人類是不會遇到這種情況啦
不過總有一天這個星球會被人類搞到與那裡面一樣
失去一切綠地
到了那一刻
也許也會有一顆潘朵拉行星
希望全人類不會在犯下這種錯誤

有捏到的話先說抱歉~~
不過真的很建議獸迷去看~
說起來那種連結方式超讚的~~
估計潘朵拉行星每一種動植物都連的起來吧~~　    
    




```
顧及未看此片的會員 因此隱藏此段
By 版主J.C.
```

----------


## 月‧牙翼Xx

跟大家一樣~
我看到廣告之後就被震撼到啦
不過因為事情太多
所以到明天才能去看~
真的超期待的
一定很好看>w<

----------


## 幻影紅虎

還沒看
但是感覺有點是在虛擬遊戲中冒險
看起來像ELF族吧~
不太像貓科耶~
希望還有向阿帆達一樣的影片
也許要多一點種族
順便有狼人族~

----------


## 喵咪貓

剛剛逛了一下美國的官網

發現周邊除了賣模型玩具之外

玩具內盒會覆誦一個AR牌

那個AR牌

只要從官網的toy那邊啟動視訊

連結在此
i-Tag


玩法

把你的網路攝影機對著你的AR牌掃描

就螢幕上就會出線模型的3D影像(是在螢幕裏面)

如果我理解沒錯

應該是類似之前新聞報過的

眼睛看著螢幕 用手操控實體的版子

來操作螢幕裏面的影像



剛剛從youtube找了幾個影片，給各位參考一下: D

 [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtyES2EC8tU&feature=related[/youtube]



但是模型一個滿貴的

1x美金到2x美金都有


剛剛找到露天拍賣有人再賣avatar的模型系列

但是價錢都...非常的棒!?呵呵

貼一下Leonopteryx的模型連結

似乎多點人一點定比較划算 噗嗤






很不重要的期望OS


考慮

過新年的時候買Leonopteryx跟Thanator回家(?)

哈

----------


## 黑翼

簡單說下對同名NDS遊戲的評測——可能有劇透成分



立繪：總體來說以美式漫畫風格為主
場景：基本算是准3D——按照DS的機能來看已經很不錯了，人類方面和納美場景主題色調是對比色（反映了雙方的對立麼……）
操作：上屏顯示地圖，以及當前位置、任務目標等等；全程採用觸筆下屏操作，直點、橫劃豎劃是各種攻擊方式（就是這種不用按鍵的操作雖然方便不過也很累的，無條件想到應援團……）
流程：基本採取接任務的形式展開情節（無責任猜想可能至少有兩個結局……）

PS：音樂效果相當不錯，跑去入手OST……

----------


## 嵐霖

呵呵~~
當初我看阿凡達前面(人類部份)
感覺...真是太XX了= =
真的好無聊....但是到了後面越來越精采
尤其是戰爭場面!!完全忘卻了開始的無趣!!
我找到了一個東西...好像還不錯玩~~把自己變成阿凡達!!
要有個人照喔OWO

http://www2.mcdonalds.fi/day/avatar/...hp?lid=finland
他是依你身上的裝飾.頭髮等...去做變化...由於我拍照時戴著眼鏡...所以
他有了眼鏡(罩?OWO
頭髮夠長...放下來...就變成身上的紋路了=W=



我~

----------


## 狼王白牙

以人類以外種族為視點，並贏得對抗人類之戰的主題在眾多電影裡非常少見呢

我相信部分的樂園獸在  自己是身為哪個種族的一份子  甚麼是正確的觀點  也跟主角類似


小時候看過的電影中，外星人的侵略總是邪惡與應該被擊退的，
如果自己的種族變成這種角色呢?

希望這部鉅作能帶來足夠的反思

----------


## Ghostalker

其實這樣的作品並不少的，在《星海爭霸》中人類就被描寫成最蹩腳、最卑劣、最混蛋的一個種族。在《星河戰隊》的原作小說中，人類也是有很多缺點的，而外星蟲族其實是拿著武器的人型生物。可惜星河戰隊在被拍成電影的時候完全被歪曲了，變成了美軍宣傳片一般的惡心東西，外星蟲族也被描寫成了無腦怪獸。

當時看星河戰隊電影時，就感覺那片子的主旋律強得讓人不舒服，共産國家的宣傳片都比它真實百倍。那片子完全可以當做反面教材。

相應的，AVATAR是終於扭轉了這一局面的重要影片。期待這不只是一個噱頭，同時還能帶來一次電影業的改革。

----------


## T-Bone

打個簡單的觀看心得=v=

到目前為止,看過的朋友都是給予極端的評價~要嘛超好看~要不很難看
當然T-BONE是屬於覺得超好看那邊的=v=

因為AVATAR所帶給我的震撼性很高,或許劇情發展真的很普通,題材很常見
但那不是我觀看AVATAR的重點,T-BONE一直忙著觀賞潘多拉的美
以及這個世界帶給我的感受跟視覺衝擊.

導演柯麥隆其實就說的很清楚,他想要呈現一場夢境.自由飛翔在神秘又危險的夢
也有網友打趣的說,如果你沒有夢,沒有想像力,就不會覺得這部片很好看XD

AVATAR的部份T-BONE已經看過兩次了,都是看3D IMAX版本
第一次觀看時我將身心完全的放鬆,去認真享受電影,

第二次是觀察AVATAR的動畫美術,觀察的部份分為人物的動態與質感,
自然地表與植物運算技術.(電影票實在不便宜,第三次買不下去)

男主角的粗魯自大勇敢無畏跟女主角的自然野性神秘美形成很有趣的對比
感覺有點像小龍女敎陽過學武功版本不同XD

關於納美人
3D技術是一回事,但是讓每個動畫人物栩栩如生(不只外表,還有表情與肢體語言)
是很困難的.即使我很清楚這是3D所製作出來的,但是他們的一舉一動一哭一笑

不再只是像被牽線的木偶一樣扯一下動一下.新的動態擷取技術讓納美人又跑又跳
活生生的會呼吸流汗流血的呈現在觀眾的眼前,如此真實又如此奇幻實在太棒了

做的很漂亮其實不難,很多遊戲動畫都做得到,但演的好又是另外一回事了
其實有很多專業影評人對於3D所做出來的人物感覺沒有情緒沒有靈魂(這是事實)

不過在觀賞完AVATAR之後,紛紛給予好評或是較為保留的評論.
當我觀看的時候,我都會忘了這是3D動畫.所有的一切都是用電腦算出來的

保護地球
跟很多電影一樣,AVATAR其實也有宣達環境保護,以及維護生態平衡的重要性
潘多拉還有大地女神伊娃可以呼喚所有的生靈為家園而奮鬥
地球的大地女神正發高燒而留院觀察,要愛護地球喔QQ

最後
T-BONE已經在網路上看到窮人版出現
如果可以的話,儘量不要將美麗的潘朵拉關在不到20吋的螢幕來觀賞.
即使你事後補看,但是第一次觀賞的震撼已經永遠消逝了. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

突然想到補充幾件事
阿凡達續集確定開拍(不可能不拍吧 囧 那個票房....)
AVATAR美術原文設定集有出現了,可以買的到~
AVATAR 電影主題曲 I SEE YOU
AVATAR 電影主題曲 I SEE YOU MV幕後
主唱 Leona Lewis

----------


## wingwolf

看到大家的評價那麽高，我也好想去看啊……
可惜在這邊3號才上映，放假的時候錯過了……
希望等停課的時候還能趕上映期

剛看了預告片
感覺很棒
不僅畫面、特效很棒
而且還是我很喜歡的主題  :Very Happy:  
期待啊

----------


## 野

只能說是一部久久出現一次的好片!!
好久沒有電影可以讓我那麼著迷

相同的野去看了兩遍
因為第一次沒搭上3D就是不夠過癮!!
潘朵拉實在美到不行
讓我也想活在那麼棒的世界
理性<感覺
真的事一場夢

我也想要USB
還要再去看第三次(噴

因為第二次看見很多第一次沒注意到的地方ww

----------


## 阿翔

很久之前已經看過了，但上一次我偷懶沒有來回文，
這一次我是不回不行的了，因為我從沒想到我媽居然會叫我和他看第二次。
連我媽也要看兩次的電影這是第一部，而我亦非常喜歡它。
以下是我傳說中的影評，可能多多少少有透露出一點內容喔。

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    我以為看第二次了，應該不多不少會有點無聊，但原來我猜錯了，
就算已經不是第一次看，當Na'va的祖樹被炸毀時，但feeling仍然存在，
我仍然會為祖樹被炸毀這事感同身受，感到人類的殘酷，
和Na'va族人的憤怒、哀傷；當主角成功與終影結合，向族人宣言時，
他們激昂的鬥志，和興奮的心情我都仍然能感覺出來。
當艾華女神召喚森林中的野獸來幫忙時，那高興和喜悅難以表達，
我完全沒有想到一部電影可以帶給我這種感覺，可以做到這點的電影只有一部，
就是這一部，阿凡達。換言之，我是極力推薦還未看的各位去看一下，
就算只是一些老ideas，我覺得它仍做得蠻不錯的，真的很棒。

另外，我發現裡面的野獸都有些相同的特點：
六條腿
四隻眼睛
鼻孔在胸口上
類似眉毛用來和Na'va合體的…胡子？

----------


## GOOSE

該不會只有我覺得不好看吧？

我覺得背景還蠻空白的，劇情也挺老套的說（遭打

風中奇緣感覺意義更深刻。

基本上我只欣賞他動植物的設定O.O

不過似乎挺久沒看過人類是反方，而他種生物為正方～
勉強算是打破了影界一直以人類為主的慣例？

說實在
它蠻多我認為應該要交代的點都沒有出現=.=


（我真的沒有想像力和夢想嗎？O口O）

----------


## 黑翼

找到了專輯的無損音頻，好東西要分享，不過這個是試聽，覺得好的建議買正版收藏

還是RS下載
http://www.rayfile.com/files/d753cc2...-0014221b798a/

----------


## 傲

> 該不會只有我覺得不好看吧？
> 
> 我覺得背景還蠻空白的，劇情也挺老套的說（遭打
> 
> 風中奇緣感覺意義更深刻。
> 
> 基本上我只欣賞他動植物的設定O.O
> 
> 不過似乎挺久沒看過人類是反方，而他種生物為正方～
> ...


電影本來就比較主觀囉

雖然我本身也是給阿凡達極高的評價啦=A=

我很少推薦人去看電影

阿凡達是少數我會推薦的電影



當然這也包刮題材

人類的蠻狠無理

在這裡明顯得到了報復

相較於喜歡以人為本

甚至於更多美國所拍出的大英雄主義電影(終極警探...等)

這部電影是一種特例,也是創新



拍攝手法上也是一種創新

雖然3D電影的出現不是最近的事情

但這部電影才是真正完全呈現出3D應有的樣貌

不是完美的特效,而是以3D襯托出的一切

舉個易懂的例子,就像是(神奇寶貝華麗大賽,要以絕招襯托神奇寶貝,並非使用很炫力的絕招)<==(迷:什麼濫例子)


YAHOO影評有一句話我覺得很好

阿凡達以前沒有3D電影

阿凡達以後沒有2D電影



題外話

導演的情夫一定叫做傑克啦...(誤)

----------


## wingwolf

今天早上去看了
真的太贊了  :Very Happy:  
（話説那個票很難買還真不是蓋的……那個隊伍真的可以叫人山人海了……還是上午十點之前……）
好可惜我這裏沒有巨幕，根本沒有辦法看IMAX……只能看普通3D了^^
戴兩副眼鏡真是鼻子不可承受之重……（喂）

以下是非常有可能會劇透的影評

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    潘多拉的美實在是已經達到了種震撼的效果
最開始從宇宙中看到星球的時候，我就想：“就像地球。”
後來看到了她的地表，我想說：“一點也不像地球。”
那種美真的不是*現在的地球*可以相比的
就像傑克在靈魂樹下祈求森林女神幫助時說的：
*“地球人已經把地球毀了，現在他們來毀潘多拉了。”*
有種鼻子酸酸的感覺

納威人和自然的聯係真的讓我很向往
那種神聖、敬仰、共存絕對是很高尚的文明才能做到的
還有他們用辮子（粗壯的外露神經？）和大地、其它生物聯係也是一種和自然共存的象征
*“所有的能量的都是屬於森林的，我們只是借用而已，到最後都要還回去。”*
所以說我真的很不喜歡人類的火葬

當家園樹被炸毀的時候
那種對“外星人”的憎恨但又無奈的感覺刺激得我很想哭出來
眼睜睜看著自己的家園被炮火夷爲平地卻無能爲力……
而當大家後來在魅影騎士的號召下奮起反擊的時候
那種勇氣、戰意和對家園的愛同樣感動得我想哭^^

最後那場大戰自然是重頭戲
看到和人類相比戰力渺小地可笑的騎兵空軍在炮火下被擊潰的時候
很爲他們捏了一把汗
堅持外交的女科學家格蕾絲死了、不忍按下導彈按鈕的女飛行員楚迪死了、率領納威族人奮起反抗的新領袖蘇泰死了、納威女孩妮特麗的飛獸夥伴死了
當大戰中傑克知道這些的時候，他那悲哀的表情真的很讓人感動
而最後的最後，百獸在森林女神的召喚下爲了自己的家園背水一戰時
那份震撼、驚喜、感動再一次把我刺激到了    
    

總之這絕對是一部超贊的電影
強力推薦！

----------


## 鳴雷‧起

其實這根本是另一個版本的寶嘉康蒂而已!
大家不要被騙了!!!(拖走)

好啦開玩笑
基本上這部片子不錯
雖然劇情老套了點, 可是看在動畫技術上還是很值得一看的
看到Toruk Maktao的時候一整個大心了www

----------


## Ghostalker

據俄媒報道，《阿凡達》劇本抄襲了蘇聯科幻作家阿·斯特魯加茨基·鮑·斯特魯加茨基60年代創作的科幻小說《正午世界》， 甚至連潘多拉星球這一名稱都是一樣的。小說中外星土著叫做納維人， 電影裏是Navi人...


以上是偶然看到的，沒有親自辨別過真假——不過這消息是一個酷愛蘇俄文學的朋友告訴我的，有可能是真的。不過我對是否抄襲並不在意，畢竟好東西才會有人去抄襲-v-
只是，我忽然不奇怪爲什麽這部電影是近年來唯一好看的了，我更不奇怪爲什麽各國保守派要狂噴這部電影了~果然，相類似的劇情就有相類似的效果~

這一刻我破口大笑

----------


## wingwolf

發現了個好東西——
*《阿凡達》劇本*

全英文的
裏面有很多影片裏所沒有講述到的東西
比如傑克在地球上的生活，當時地球的狀況，以及很多很多的東西
看了劇本會更加深入地了解這部電影的  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ghostalker

喔喔，就等著這個了！

昨天剛看完了IMAX的電影，可惜覺得並沒有我想象的那麽好，大概是因爲不夠煽情。

接下來就主要是要看設定了~正好看看地球的局勢如何

從電影裏來看，委內瑞拉已經爆發了反美暴動？

----------

